# Tuckahoe WMA



## AllTerrainAngler (Aug 17, 2017)

I was thinking about driving out to Tuckahoe to hog hunt since my .308 is a "small game" weapon as of the past few years. I haven't been down there yet so any advice is greatly appreciated. ALso if anyone else would like to go from my area you are more than welcome to ride along. I don't expect gas money or anything in return.


----------



## thumper523 (Aug 17, 2017)

*Not Yet*

Your 308 is not a small game weapon until fox and bobcat season come in which is Dec 1st


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Aug 17, 2017)

thumper523 said:


> Your 308 is not a small game weapon until fox and bobcat season come in which is Dec 1st



I guess i worded that poorly. Until that point I will carry a bow/22mag/muzzleloader.


----------



## state159 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hogs are tearing up farmer's crops right now. Talked to a farmer yesterday that said his standing corn was taking a beating because of the wild hogs. Tuckahoe is a nice WMA though.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Aug 17, 2017)

state159 said:


> Hogs are tearing up farmer's crops right now. Talked to a farmer yesterday that said his standing corn was taking a beating because of the wild hogs. Tuckahoe is a nice WMA though.



I have a lot of farms i can hunt back home. Down here the ones I"ve met want you to pay them to handle their hog problems.


----------



## retiredkilla (Aug 18, 2017)

i hunted tuckahoe years ago. pigs every where. DNR wanted the pigs eradicated and did a good job of it. special hunts and had pigs trapped. now we have a WMA swamp with no pigs and only a few small deer. beautiful place,


----------



## BowArrow (Aug 24, 2017)

I hunted Tuckahoe the first year it opened with my bow. Saw hogs scouting before season and got hog the first day of season. The next Saturday got a hog and deer. Have not hunted since that first year.


----------

